# Sub-contractors wanted - southeast michigan



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sub-contractors wanted for southeast Michigan locations. Must have a newer truck with a containment plow (v-blade, wideout, etc.). Must have a v-box salter or liquid spray system OR be willing to purchase one.

Lots of hours - you will be salting too - not just plowing when needed!!!

Please call for more details. Mike 248-640-0937


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

CSP#1;1828447 said:


> Sub-contractors wanted for southeast Michigan locations. Must have a newer truck with a containment plow (v-blade, wideout, etc.). Must have a v-box salter or liquid spray system OR be willing to purchase one.
> 
> Lots of hours - you will be salting too - not just plowing when needed!!!
> 
> Please call for more details. Mike 248-640-0937


How is the pay structure from the works completion...Weekly,Biweekly,Monthly???


----------



## tmichaeljr (Dec 12, 2013)

*Ready to work*

Here's what we have - and operators:
2009 Ford F-550 w/ 10' Boss Straight Blade & 4 Yard SnowEx SP-9500 V-Box Spreader 
2009 Ford F-350 w/a 7'6" Western Blade and Sno-Way 8' V-Box salt spreader
2009 BobCat Tool Cat 4 wheel drive/4 wheel steering, 2 ton capacity dump box, 6' snow pusher box, 8' Hiniker C-Blade
2011 Ford F-350 w/a 9'2" Boss Power V-Blade
2004 GMC Sierra 3500 w/a 9'2" Boss Power V-Blade & 300 gallon Turf-Pro boom sprayer, w/100' hand held hose applicator (for liquid application of anti-icing material)
2008 
(2) 2007 Honda ATV w/a 48" snow blade and 80# electric salter
(10) Earthway 100# walk behind salt spreaders
1 Salt Dog 80# walk behind salt spreader
(6) Toro 24" Snow Commander Snow blowers
(4) Toro 21" Snow Commander Snow blowers
(1) Ariens 24" 2 stage snow blower


----------

